# Why do people at school think that I'm "gay" because I ride?



## {115691} (3 January 2015)

Constantly boys at school laugh and say things like "bit gay" and remarks, I have my own horse and ride regularly, they also laugh at the fact that I wear breeches and tall boots? 

What do you think? And what should I say?


----------



## Polar Bear9 (3 January 2015)

Basically, because they are stupid. That's all there is. 

I used to have lessons with a young guy (he was about 14) a few years ago. You could rarely see him for the girls crowding around him wherever he went. Ben Maher was with a model. I doubt Scott Brash has any difficulty getting girls and he's no Johnny Depp. So it's their loss really if they think riding is only for gay guys. 

Basically if I were you I'd treat them as exactly what they are, children with no idea of what they are missing out on


----------



## ester (3 January 2015)

Point out that the large number of girls that ride mean that you are expanding your opportunities more than they are and will be able to have your pick?


----------



## Orson Cart (3 January 2015)

Ah ... immaturity, fear of those who are different, need to belittle others, jealousy ... You will probably find they are full of their own insecurities and find security within their peer group by picking on others. you might even find one of them is gay and insecure about it. 

I don't know what the best way to deal with bullies is - some folks can have brilliant come backs (not me!) I was bullied all the way through my school years. When I was 16 I suddenly grew a spine out of nowhere and simply told them to get over themselves, that I didn't care and walked away head held high. It was so easy to do, and so liberating, i was amazed that I hadn't done it sooner. Once they realised they couldn't get a rise from me, or affect me, they eventually gave up. Be a snob, look down on them and don't grace them with your interest. It does make you stronger. 

Good luck Op. You have my sympathy xxx


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 January 2015)

BenjiMan said:



			Constantly boys at school laugh and say things like "bit gay" and remarks, I have my own horse and ride regularly, they also laugh at the fact that I wear breeches and tall boots? 

What do you think? And what should I say?
		
Click to expand...

1) tell them to *words I'm not allowed to say on the forum* off
2) tell a trusted teacher/ adult at school, sexuality (of all natures) is a protected characteristic and it is unacceptable to ridicule someone for it whether gay or straight. I have told students off before for using 'gay' as a pejorative term; not only is it unfair to the student involved it also sets the precedent that somehow being gay is a bad thing to be.
3) point out that your chances of meeting unattached girls (in tight fitting jodhs no less!) is far higher at horse related events then at say a sport like rugby or football!


----------



## spookypony (3 January 2015)

Invite them to visit your horse. I was at a uni jumping comp once, where some of the non-horsy boyfriends of the girls had come along to watch...they arrived full of silly remarks, but soon changed their tune.


----------



## NinjaPony (3 January 2015)

Malibu_Stacy said:



			1) tell them to *words I'm not allowed to say on the forum* off
2) tell a trusted teacher/ adult at school, sexuality (of all natures) is a protected characteristic and it is unacceptable to ridicule someone for it whether gay or straight. I have told students off before for using 'gay' as a pejorative term; not only is it unfair to the student involved it also sets the precedent that somehow being gay is a bad thing to be.
3) point out that your chances of meeting unattached girls (in tight fitting jodhs no less!) is far higher at horse related events then at say a sport like rugby or football!
		
Click to expand...

This precisely. I get so angry when people use the word 'gay' as a slur.


----------



## iconique (3 January 2015)

Unfortunately it is because of ignorance!
Most of the old 'favourites' including the Harvey Smiths, Mark Todds (even thou he's made a comeback!), David Broome and Geoff Billingtons of this world nowadays have been passed over for what are more 'modern' equivalents and what has become more female dominated as a sport? 
Jealousy is an evil thing and if you enjoy Riding then do your best to ignore them and be comfortable in who you are! 
My husband occasionally ventures out in horse gear and only now in his 40's enjoys the attention it brings!
Be true to yourself (whatever your sexuality!) and enjoy doing what you want to do! If anything question what they actually can or have?



BenjiMan said:



			Constantly boys at school laugh and say things like "bit gay" and remarks, I have my own horse and ride regularly, they also laugh at the fact that I wear breeches and tall boots? 

What do you think? And what should I say?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Busybusybusy (3 January 2015)

My brother has this when he was young - he told them to have a go - pony dumped them & he got respect


----------



## fiwen30 (3 January 2015)

School kids can be horrible, and very unimaginative! It's easy to say just try to ignore them, I know that can be difficult. You could try to take solace in the fact that (in a sport mostly dominated by women) a straight male rider is a very attractive prospect! Plus it'll keep you in great shape, and since you've got the confidence to boss around a 1 ton animal, the bully's would be no problem 

Of course if these remarks are relentless, and affecting you badly, please speak to your parents and/or someone at school. Bullying and name calling aren't a joke, and you shouldn't have to edure it.


----------



## {115691} (3 January 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm not getting bullied as such, just a lot of people laugh and make immature remarks, and I don't understand why!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (3 January 2015)

NinjaPony said:



			This precisely. I get so angry when people use the word 'gay' as a slur.
		
Click to expand...

It really winds me up, especially as a lot of the time the kids will say it without thinking about the implications at all.  The majority of them aren't that fussed about the concept of someone being homosexual, but don't get that they are making an environment that could make an in the closet classmate highly uncomfortable.


----------



## {115691} (3 January 2015)

Because they think I am a girl especially because of the riding attire and that its know as a female dominated sport, they even say it's not a sport which pushes my buttons -_-


----------



## Lintel (3 January 2015)

Because you can manage to control a near one tonne animal...  Most teenage boys can't control themselves. More ignorance don't let it bother you- the equestrian girls get the dirty comments! 
As others have said.... Male riders...  Very attractive prospect!


----------



## {115691} (3 January 2015)

Haha thanks


----------



## Tern (3 January 2015)

Oh, I feel for you.  Some people are so cruel.. just let them have a go.. seems to have shut up someone for me! 

Not really related - This makes an interesting watch.. it's turned around so that being straight is "not" the norm and being gay is.. Warning it is graphic at the end. 

ETA: Helpful if I put the link..  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnOJgDW0gPI


----------



## Orson Cart (3 January 2015)

You're also probably fitter and better toned than them ... which will create jealousy etc. You really are best to just tell them to stuff it, and ignore them! You simply cannot win against these people. Even if you wrote them an essay on the ratio of men to women at professional level it wouldn't stop them. They've found a weak spot and will continue to taunt you with it until you show them that it no longer affects you. Alternatively, join in the jokes ... take the mick out of yourself a little bit with them and take the wind right out of their sails. x


----------



## {115691} (3 January 2015)

Yeah I guess so, thanks x


----------



## Honey08 (3 January 2015)

My stepson used to get this at junior school.  It never bothered him, he used to reply "have you never seen a cowboy?"  They got bored.  Even his mother told him it wasn't a very masculine hobby.  Mainly to put him off something he shared with his dad and I.  It always shocked me as her brother is gay and I thought she'd know better.  

Ignore them. They will get bored.


----------



## Honey08 (3 January 2015)

Oops posted twice.


----------



## {115691} (3 January 2015)

Thanks everyone, I tend to forget how kind and understanding the horse community is!


----------



## Equi (4 January 2015)

To a horsey girl there's not much better than a guy in Jods


----------



## Marchogaeth (4 January 2015)

equi said:



			To a horsey girl there's not much better than a guy in Jods 

Click to expand...

Second this! ^&#9786;&#65039;

Don't worry about it! They just don't get it! 
My brother has the same issue all the time, he's in yr 10 now, primary school was no problem but it started in year seven for him.
He got called names alot, and laughed at (again due to the breeches & boots!) but he just started to ignore most of it, and laughed at their ingnorence the rest of the time. You have to pity their small minds really! 

Sam did a project on riding last year, it included a video of him jumping a meter course, XC/BE90, my big man (17.2hh no less) on one of his bad days bronking down the long side before bolting of with him, and a xc fall where Monty came down on top of him. These are things we don't bat an eyelid at (appart from the latter), but it's fair to say they shut up a bit after that! 
It's was also interesting to see, that when he has mates over, almost all if them won't so much as touch a pony, let alone ride one. I think it's more naivety than anything else! 

Don't let them put you off!!  Most professional riders are men and most horsey girls would love a horsey guy, so you've got your pick there!


----------



## Elbie (4 January 2015)

Ah I remember school (some 15 years ago now!) when everything was "gay". You were "gay" for liking certain things, "gay" for doing certain things, inanimate objects were "gay".

At a young age horse riding does seem to be female dominated. At a professional level, lets have a look at the current FEI online rankings. I believe the top 10 show jumpers in the longines rankings are all male and in Eventing there are 7 males in the top 10.

From experience it probably won't make them stop, but just ignore them, focus on your riding, goals and achievements. When I was at school the boys used to take the mickey out of me for riding, for no reason really! Not sure why I was singled out as there were 2 other girls that rode in my class! They would say stupid things like "I'm going to go shoot a horse tonight", to which I would just reply "that's nice for you". They would just try and get a rise out of me, which never came.

Their behaviour put me off dating boys until I was about 18 as I decided they were idiots and I'd much rather spend my time with the horses who don't say idiotic things!


----------



## Tnavas (4 January 2015)

Busybusybusy said:



			My brother has this when he was young - he told them to have a go - pony dumped them & he got respect 

Click to expand...

This reminds me of one of the boys in my riding class, he got teased until he was allowed to take his pony to school for 'Ag Day' after he'd jumped all the school benches and one had a trot their manner towards him changed.


----------



## soapy (4 January 2015)

I don't know why.  Maybe because it's seen by the uninitiated as a female sport? Whatever the reason; it's at best ill  informed and childish. As a male rider too I can say that most other males seem to quite admire me for riding (even if they don't want to do it themselves  because quite often they're too scared!). You don't seem bothered though so that's good. It's best to laugh these things off. Next time someone says something like that though I would be tempted to ask them what they mean. Do they mean horses are for softies? In that case they're wrong aren't they?  Showjumpers and eventers or jockeys (whatever they're gender or sexuality) have to be some of the bravest sportspeople  around. After all there's some pretty scary injury stats in these disciplines. That said we do it because we love working with these cool animals. On that note I've got to go don my breeches and ride now. Thinking I'll go for a big gallop - big sissy that I am!!


----------



## minkymoo (4 January 2015)

I'm sorry you're getting picked on, but you'll have the last laugh when they're all struggling to get a girlfriend and you'll literall have your pick of girls!

It's like a PP said, all the top riders are male. It's weird, it's like chuffing, dominated by women at the lower end, and seen as 'gay' but look at the most successful, nearly all men. Why? Because it's tough & demanding.

Look them in the eye and tell them they're more than welcome to have a try if it's so easy.


----------



## soapy (4 January 2015)

minkymoo said:



			It's weird, it's like chuffing, dominated by women at the lower end, and seen as 'gay' but look at the most successful, nearly all men. Why? Because it's tough & demanding.
		
Click to expand...

I've always dominated chuffing in my house.  The girls just can't compete.  I out chuff them at every opportunity! &#128567;


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 January 2015)

soapy said:



			I've always dominated chuffing in my house.  The girls just can't compete.  I out chuff them at every opportunity! &#55357;&#56887;
		
Click to expand...

 PMSL  I'm trying to work out what "chuffing" is?


----------



## SadKen (4 January 2015)

My nephew is 18 and very cool. He's in a band, he's good looking... He saw the girls at my livery yard and he is desperate to ride now! 

Mr Darcy from pride and prejudice wore breeches and makes girls faint.

This all suggests that riding presents plenty of heterosexual opportunities if they are wanted. Unfortunately kids pick on other kids for anything that's different. When you get to 6th form differences are celebrated. Hang in there and don't worry about it. Oh and a pic of you going over a giant jump as a profile on Facebook won't hurt


----------



## Cowpony (4 January 2015)

Put up that poster of a horse falling with the rider underneath and the words "You play soccer? That's cute." Might give them something to think about.


----------



## Kat (4 January 2015)

Try something along the lines of "yeah mate I'm the gay one spending my weekends with loads of pretty girls in tight white trousers and leather knee high boots while your having a muddy cuddle with the boys on the rugby field......"

Or just "have you seen how many girls there are in pony club?" Or "you might think the breeches are gay but the girls think they are HOT!"

Don't worry about it,  if you don't let it bother you then it is a lot less fun for them and if you can turn it back on them then even better. Whatever you do don't let it put you off your sport. In time your mates will move on to mocking someone else for something else and probably will realise that horses are a great way to meet girls even if they don't get the sport.


----------



## Charlie007 (4 January 2015)

Years ago my brother took on my fabulous jumping second pony. He never had a lesson in his life, he was just a natural. He won a very difficult xc competition. We are talking masses of entries and a well known course for not many getting clear. He won it in fine style. He had his picture in the paper jumping a huge log. His school friends saw the picture and took the p out of him in his jods. He NEVER rode again.


----------



## Spotsrock (4 January 2015)

My little pony has a lot to answer for! It's seen as pink ribbons and brushing a clean well behaved 12.2.

The reality of trudging through mud to catch a 16hh mud-pig, clean it off while it tries to squash you, then slap a tiny bit of leather on it and create such a communicaton with said mud-pig that it does as you ask, from precision dressage movements to jumping large obstacles, none of which is its natural instinct, despite being 20 times stronger than you and could kill you by sitting on you, that reality doesn't occur to most people. 

Brokeback mountain may not help either on the 'cowboys are manly' front!


----------



## minkymoo (4 January 2015)

SussexbytheChristmasTree said:



 PMSL  I'm trying to work out what "chuffing" is?
		
Click to expand...

ha ha!I posted before I went to the yard & totally didn't check autocorrect! It was meant to read Cooking. All the top chefs are male, yet more women cook at home & at the lower levels. 

Phone really annoys me!


----------



## hairycob (4 January 2015)

If you are not in Pony Club already join & then spend every Monday talking about all the girls you are meeting. Better still, go to camp - it was about 20:1 girl:boy ratio when my son did, they will b so jealous!


----------



## Illusion100 (4 January 2015)

They don't think you're gay, they say it because they think it's funny and it makes them look cool. 

When you're wearing jods and boots and trying not to fall off your horse when that pretty girl you've got your eye on struts past in her tight jods and distracts you, just remember they are probably mud wrestling each other wearing tight shorts before going to have a shower together.


----------



## Equi (4 January 2015)

I do wonder why it's seen as a girly thing. I mean most hobby riders I know are girls but most hunters, jokeys, eventers I know are men.


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Haha ooh those comebacks Soo funny and true at the same time! Thanks!!


----------



## Notimetoride (4 January 2015)

These small minded idiots will soon get bored as long as you dont let it get to you (or dont let them see it getting to you).       Theres only 1 reason they are doing it - jealousy.  People only behave in this way when they are insecure themselves and want to make themselves look big and cool.   I cant abide this type of behaviour !


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Me neither, I agree wholey, it's just so frustrating constantly them think it's for girls and it's "not" a sport. Ah well hopefully they'll just drop it


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

SadKen said:



			Oh and a pic of you going over a giant jump as a profile on Facebook won't hurt 

Click to expand...

Never thought of that! Definitely


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

hairycob said:



			If you are not in Pony Club already join & then spend every Monday talking about all the girls you are meeting. Better still, go to camp - it was about 20:1 girl:boy ratio when my son did, they will b so jealous!
		
Click to expand...

I'd like ti but wouldn't I be too old? I'm 15 now 16 in January


----------



## WindyStacks (4 January 2015)

It's already been pointed out multiple times, but - my husband started riding when he met me - he said he'd REALLY missed a trick when he was younger and wished he'd spent his teenage years at the stables surrounded by girls in tight jods who were desperate for male attention!


----------



## EventingMum (4 January 2015)

BenjiMan said:



			I'd like ti but wouldn't I be too old? I'm 15 now 16 in January
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not!! A long, long time ago a boy celebrated his 21st at our PC camp. A new boy on the scene will definitely be exciting for the teenage girls in your local branch. If possibly get yourself a hot new (girl) friend as well, that will certainly shut them up! SeriouslyPC is a good opportunity to make new friends with a shared interest.

My son has ridden since he was small. He did get teased a bit at school and in his teens ending up having to make a choice between rugby and riding due to time limitations. I was speaking to his headmaster who asked what he did riding wise and had no idea of the level he was competing at - he then awaeded him full sporting colours for his achievements and ended up with his picture displayed in the school trophy cabinet.  That soon silenced his critics.


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

EventingMum said:



			Definitely not!! A long, long time ago a boy celebrated his 21st at our PC camp. A new boy on the scene will definitely be exciting for the teenage girls in your local branch. If possibly get yourself a hot new (girl) friend as well, that will certainly shut them up! SeriouslyPC is a good opportunity to make new friends with a shared interest.

My son has ridden since he was small. He did get teased a bit at school and in his teens ending up having to make a choice between rugby and riding due to time limitations. I was speaking to his headmaster who asked what he did riding wise and had no idea of the level he was competing at - he then awaeded him full sporting colours for his achievements and ended up with his picture displayed in the school trophy cabinet.  That soon silenced his critics.
		
Click to expand...

Haha fantastic! I'll definitely look into it! Are their many girls my age?


----------



## Shantara (4 January 2015)

Goodness, school kids are just the worst! 
I don't think they realise how awesome riding is. I used to get called "Stupid horse girl" at school. You have talents and a fantastic hobby, they're obviously like the rest of the numb skulls with no skills. 
It'll get better.


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Chan said:



			Goodness, school kids are just the worst! 
I don't think they realise how awesome riding is. I used to get called "Stupid horse girl" at school. You have talents and a fantastic hobby, they're obviously like the rest of the numb skulls with no skills. 
It'll get better.
		
Click to expand...

They are indeed, thank you  and hopefully!


----------



## KEVA (4 January 2015)

An age old issue that is so dumb, although quite a bit older than you I had just the same problem. I just invited my male friends to come and ride my horse, needless to say they are all too scared to get on him. Just remember you spend lots of time around women/girls and the fools that call you gay are jealous lol.

Keep up the riding and ignore the fools.

Kev


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

KEVA said:



			An age old issue that is so dumb, although quite a bit older than you I had just the same problem. I just invited my male friends to come and ride my horse, needless to say they are all too scared to get on him. Just remember you spend lots of time around women/girls and the fools that call you gay are jealous lol.

Keep up the riding and ignore the fools.

Kev
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Kev, and I will. I love riding with a passion.


----------



## DragonSlayer (4 January 2015)

My son kept getting called gay at school, and he was at the school I work at. I told him there were two ways we could handle it, but firstly....I ensured him it didn't matter if he was or wasn't, he is still my son, doesn't change the person he is.

So, I said we could report it to his head of year to deal with OR.....just agree with them and say ' Yeah, I'm gay, so what?'

He went with the latter, and they soon got very bored when they saw he didn't get a response. I don't know if my son is gay or not, he hasn't mentioned girlfriends OR boyfriends but the main thing is....when they didn't get the desired response, they soon shut up.

Not saying this is how you handle it, but it's something to think about.


----------



## gmw (4 January 2015)

Next one that says you're gay reply "You wish"   that will shut them up.   Carry on with your riding flirt with all the girls and their mums!!


----------



## Notimetoride (4 January 2015)

gmw said:



			Next one that says you're gay reply "You wish"   that will shut them up.   Carry on with your riding flirt with all the girls and their mums!!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## hairycob (4 January 2015)

15/16 seems like the ideal age for a boy to go to PC camp (from a boy's point of view!). Ollie was probably 15 for his first camp & 17 for his last. I will not repeat what his father said - there may be children on the forum, needless to say he was regretting liking football as a youngster!


----------



## california dreaming (4 January 2015)

gmw said:



			Next one that says you're gay reply "You wish"   that will shut them up.   Carry on with your riding flirt with all the girls and their mums!!
		
Click to expand...

Like x


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

hairycob said:



			15/16 seems like the ideal age for a boy to go to PC camp (from a boy's point of view!). Ollie was probably 15 for his first camp & 17 for his last. I will not repeat what his father said - there may be children on the forum, needless to say he was regretting liking football as a youngster!
		
Click to expand...

Haha great! What things would I do if I were to go and is there anything I should know? Thanks


----------



## Pedantic (4 January 2015)

Sounds like the one's calling you gay protesteth too mucheth, I am totally straight, 60 years old, wear womens jods as I hate the mens breeches, and I love my pony, I wonder what they would say to me, not that I could care less at all, I don't like football cricket Tennis etc , I don't drink or smoke either, ohhhh, I know, I'm an individual, don't bother with small minded idiots, just enjoy watching the fit women in their riding gear, I know I do


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Pedantic said:



			Sounds like the one's calling you gay protesteth too mucheth, I am totally straight, 60 years old, wear womens jods as I hate the mens breeches, and I love my pony, I wonder what they would say to me, not that I could care less at all, I don't like football cricket Tennis etc , I don't drink or smoke either, ohhhh, I know, I'm an individual, don't bother with small minded idiots, just enjoy watching the fit women in their riding gear, I know I do 

Click to expand...

Haha


----------



## AmieeT (4 January 2015)

BenjiMan I bet you'll end up with a lovely horse mad lass one day. You seem like a lovely guy! Keep doing what you're doing, they're the ones that will grow up to be losers anyway, and then you'll be laughing!

Ax


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Amie-Loves-Rudolph said:



			BenjiMan I bet you'll end up with a lovely horse mad lass one day. You seem like a lovely guy! Keep doing what you're doing, they're the ones that will grow up to be losers anyway, and then you'll be laughing!

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Aww thanks Amie  that really does mean a lot! Thanks again


----------



## Mike007 (4 January 2015)

Join the ponyclub and have a go at Tetrathlon.Its running shooting riding and swimming .Not exactly a sissy sport (Not that being gay makes someone a sissy either)


----------



## turnbuckle (4 January 2015)

Just chill! As a bloke who does horses, you are on a serious winner when it comes to picking up chicks. Give it a year or two and they will be green with envy.......

In the meantime point out that riding is possibly THE most dangerous sport. Google away and find some stats...


----------



## outinthefens88 (4 January 2015)

Probably not much help, but as a 26 year old male rider, I am now quite used to friends having a coughing attack and or choking on their beer when they find out I am involved with horses.

Bit different as I no longer mind/care what anyone else thinks. I have in a way 'carved my own path in life', the horse world is a relatively new (2 year old) addition to what I do - I have done many and various jobs through my working career - having left school at 16, I have already been involved in the motor trade as a mechanic, delivered and installed office furniture, delivered parcels multidropping, worked in pubs, and done several other often unpleasant and downright naff jobs as well - out of all of the above I have now built my own business up through the worst recession in years...

If I had a pound for everytime someone, somewhere had 'taken the p###' out of something that I had done/was doing I would be a lot richer than I am now.

If you enjoy it, do it and damn the doubters (cos half of them wouldn't have the guts to do it anyway!) - don't 'be a sheep' and conform to what others 'think you should do'..... 

Sure there's some sense in some of the above somewhere!


----------



## soapy (4 January 2015)

Pedantic said:



			I am totally straight, 60 years old, wear womens jods as I hate the mens breeches, and I love my pony, I wonder what they would say to me...
		
Click to expand...

Just a little aside.. I had the same thing with men's breeches. They either weren't stretchy enough or too baggy. Then I found these men's breeches and they're brilliant: 

http://www.wholehorse.co.uk/acatalog/Shires-Mens-Rochester-Performance-Breeches-8791.html

They have back pockets that make them look more manly apparently (!!) but either way. They are really comfortable, affordable and supportive if you know what I mean! 

Here my aside endeth!


----------



## soapy (4 January 2015)

Charlie007 said:



			Years ago my brother took on my fabulous jumping second pony. He never had a lesson in his life, he was just a natural. He won a very difficult xc competition. We are talking masses of entries and a well known course for not many getting clear. He won it in fine style. He had his picture in the paper jumping a huge log. His school friends saw the picture and took the p out of him in his jods. He NEVER rode again.
		
Click to expand...

This is so sad. I can imagine being influenced like that as a kid, but following the crowd and bowing to pressure is always a mistake. I reckon he'll find horses again in a few years (at least lets hope). 

It's funny how different cultures work. I remember riding in rural Ireland years ago whilst on holiday. At the yard there were lots of really cheeky lads, all were rascals clad in jods and breeches, striding about without a care in the world with girls fawning after them. Everyone, of course, was united by the horses and the boys and girls respected each other for their various achievements. There was a really happy atmosphere that I remember to this day. That's how it should be, and CAN BE, if you ignore the silly non-rider outsiders!


----------



## Kat (4 January 2015)

soapy said:



			Just a little aside.. I had the same thing with men's breeches. They either weren't stretchy enough or too baggy. Then I found these men's breeches and they're brilliant: 

http://www.wholehorse.co.uk/acatalog/Shires-Mens-Rochester-Performance-Breeches-8791.html

They have back pockets that make them look more manly apparently (!!) but either way. They are really comfortable, affordable and supportive if you know what I mean! 

Here my aside endeth!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link soapy, I will pass that on to my OH who also hates those pleat fronted men's breeches. As a cyclist he thinks jodhs are fairly modest compared to cycling tights so he can't see why you would go for a less stretchy baggy pair of breeches!


----------



## EventingMum (4 January 2015)




----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

EventingMum said:








Click to expand...

Oh my god HAHA


----------



## Shantara (4 January 2015)

If he is not a manly man, I don't know who is!!
People look instantly better on a horse, I think they're just jealous that they'll never look that awesome!


----------



## Lyle (4 January 2015)

Have these boys worked out the boy/girl ratio whent it comes to riding? I think it's an incredibly favorable past time for boys, hanging out with many girls prancing around in tight pants  I know it's hard as a young person to be laughed at, but they really sound very ignorant!


----------



## roz84 (4 January 2015)

Charlie007 said:



			Years ago my brother took on my fabulous jumping second pony. He never had a lesson in his life, he was just a natural. He won a very difficult xc competition. We are talking masses of entries and a well known course for not many getting clear. He won it in fine style. He had his picture in the paper jumping a huge log. His school friends saw the picture and took the p out of him in his jods. He NEVER rode again.
		
Click to expand...

What a shame!


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Wow seriously guys all these kind words, stories and comments all mean ALOT when I go back on Tuesday I don't think it'll even bother me haha  thanks!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 January 2015)

Chan said:



			If he is not a manly man, I don't know who is!!
People look instantly better on a horse, I think they're just jealous that they'll never look that awesome!






Click to expand...

Drools.

My son is 7 and he rides, I wonder what will face him in years to come but we are lucky where we live.  Most people ride here and he can get involved with pony drifting etc...

Rise above the idiots, not worth bothering about.


----------



## Illusion100 (4 January 2015)

I've just realised that if riding horses make a person gay, I must be a lesbian...... *goes to break devastating news to husband*


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Illusion100 said:



			I've just realised that if riding horses make a person gay, I must be a lesbian...... *goes to break devastating news to husband*
		
Click to expand...

Hehe


----------



## Shantara (4 January 2015)

BenjiMan said:



			Wow seriously guys all these kind words, stories and comments all mean ALOT when I go back on Tuesday I don't think it'll even bother me haha  thanks!
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Well done you  Don't forget we're here to help if they start getting too much again


----------



## {115691} (4 January 2015)

Chan said:



			Yay! Well done you  Don't forget we're here to help if they start getting too much again 

Click to expand...


I will do the horsey community is so kind and welcoming, thank you!!


----------



## wiltshireguy (5 January 2015)

Ask them why they're always hanging around with other boys!


----------



## aintgotnohay (5 January 2015)

my ex a 58 year old slim built person came into a lot of money a fair few years ago.i was into just driving shetlands at the time.he suddenly became very horsey!!! one day he appeared on my livery yard doning a pair of tight breeches and a riding hat.bearing in mind this place was quite posh well the full livery part was.i was down the bottom end on diy!.i was totally shocked by the arrival of a horse lorry with a horse on it that he had bought.he couldnt even ride or even put a headcollar on a horse.well this sudden sight of this bow legged man who had legs like steptoe in tight breeches and a pigeon chest caused a great deal of humilation to me!!! off the ramp came this great big 15.2 cob he had bought to learn to ride on.well it was supposed to be a surprise and a surprise it was.well the horse was on full livery.he then proceeded to be horsey for about 6 months till he dumped this horse on me and then he went back to playing guitars.but in all that time it was great entertainment watching him learn to ride and look the part on this big napping cob.all the ladies would gather round the school to watch this novice in his gear.i on the other hand couldnt face it lol.


----------



## beth21 (6 January 2015)

Whist there may be a few muppets at your school making immature remarks, there are most definitely A LOT more girls out there who will dig the fact that you ride... Who will be laughing then?!

Always a bright side! x


----------



## L&M (6 January 2015)

How horrid for you - I think it is best just to ignore them. My son had this - however as soon as he told them he went 'hunting', they soon changed their tune.

My son is now 12yrs and 'seeing the advantages' of being the only horsey boy locally, if you know what I mean - and being around girls in jodphurs has also kept him keen!


----------



## serenityjane (6 January 2015)

My son had similar problems- when he was younger he went to pony club, but left because he was the only boy, got told horses were 'gay'-(nothing to do with sexuality-just a no-go area) at school so the fact he rode was the worlds best kept secret from anyone at school- to the point that when we sold some jumps and a girl from school arrived to buy them-he hid! He would always ride in jeans, never breeches in case someone saw him.Then he got older, as you do, and now out hunting and at shows, he wears all the gear and has many many female friends and admirers. He has 'come out' at last and it is nowhere near the problem that he thought it would be-in fact just the opposite!


----------



## Trolt (6 January 2015)

They think you're gay because horse riding comes with a stereotype, and they are narrow minded. 
If they are "close friends" of yours, invite them to come meet your horse. Let them have a go at riding ... they'll soon change their tune! Or show them video of the Russian Cossacks or something.

However, just ignore them. You've seen the support you've got from the equine world, you know the allegiance of female fans you would get the moment you set foot on a livery yard, and you know how us females view a man in jods. If you're straight then we all want you, and if you're gay then we want a bff! 

Do make sure there is a teacher or someone in the school you can talk to though, if this situation gets worse. Just, don't allow ANYONE to get your down about your hobby. 

Like plenty of people have said: you spend your time doing something dangerous, adrenaline filled, and surrounded by women.... These boys spend their day wresting other men, in teeny shorts, then showering together! 

As a final thing. The following men are all famous. They don't make their living riding horses professionally. Many of them learnt to ride for films, but others have just ridden for fun and to help them with a professional acting career... and they all have hundreds of female fans, have all been listed in various magazines in the top 100 sexiest men, and are definitely not gay 
Would any of your friends want to call David Beckham gay? 

Zac Efron:






[Content removed]

[Content removed]

Benedict Cumberbatch:






Hugh Jackman:






Prince Harry:


----------



## pip6 (6 January 2015)

I know exactly what you mean from another perspective. At uni and after I did judo pretty seriously. Many times I was the only lady on a mat of men. Friends didn't get why I did such a 'masculine' sport. A mat full of lovely, usually very gallant guys who knew how to handle themselves (which made them very gentle and gentlemanly ironically) and me, I had a great time!

Tell them to get over themselves, whilst you spend your free-time surrounded by girls in tight jods! Who are the idiots?


----------



## Challaborough Christmas Tree (6 January 2015)

Trolt said:



			They think you're gay because horse riding comes with a stereotype, and they are narrow minded. 
If they are "close friends" of yours, invite them to come meet your horse. Let them have a go at riding ... they'll soon change their tune! Or show them video of the Russian Cossacks or something.

However, just ignore them. You've seen the support you've got from the equine world, you know the allegiance of female fans you would get the moment you set foot on a livery yard, and you know how us females view a man in jods. If you're straight then we all want you, and if you're gay then we want a bff! 

Do make sure there is a teacher or someone in the school you can talk to though, if this situation gets worse. Just, don't allow ANYONE to get your down about your hobby. 

Like plenty of people have said: you spend your time doing something dangerous, adrenaline filled, and surrounded by women.... These boys spend their day wresting other men, in teeny shorts, then showering together! 

As a final thing. The following men are all famous. They don't make their living riding horses professionally. Many of them learnt to ride for films, but others have just ridden for fun and to help them with a professional acting career... and they all have hundreds of female fans, have all been listed in various magazines in the top 100 sexiest men, and are definitely not gay 
Would any of your friends want to call David Beckham gay? 

Zac Efron:






Jeremy Irvine:






David Beckham:






Benedict Cumberbatch:






Hugh Jackman:






Prince Harry:





Click to expand...

I don't know how I've never seen some of these before but you have just made my day! If someone wants to send me Jeremy (the horse can come too) for my eighteenth I would be very greatful!


----------



## NariNags (6 January 2015)

Both my sons ride and both used to have the same problem  eldest still will now only ride in jeans or jogging bottoms and youngest only when no one else is around which is a pity. But this summer my eldest started working with me and had to take out on foot some of the same guys that had been calling him names, they realised its not as easy as it looked and when the saw him riding some of the more awkward ponies (mainly his own) its stopped


----------



## shadeofshyness (6 January 2015)

Pretty depressing that 'gay' is still being used as an insult in 2015. 

Schools take homophobic bullying very seriously, and if these mindless teenagers carry on like that into their adult lives they'll find places of work won't tolerate it either. Good luck to them, they'll need it, trying to get through life with that attitude.


----------



## lurcherlu (6 January 2015)

My bf used to ride as a kid , he doesn't anymore and I wish he would he's a 6'3 ex rugby player who's as broad as he is tall very masculine , in the two and half years I've been with him I've not had my head turned at all I'm smitten with him , but recently met a slightly smaller bloke horse rider complete with breeches and boots ..... O wow I can't put my finger on it . There's something a bit sexy about a man that listens to a half tonne beast , gets it working for him and looks effortless . Not saying I'd stray but my god it's hot hahaha so keep up the riding and even if you are gay there are plenty of hot men to look at in breeches too &#128521;


----------



## lurcherlu (6 January 2015)

Ps back off prince Harry he's waiting for me lol


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (6 January 2015)

Just send them here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_McCoy

Broken every record and pretty much every bone in his body and yet still bounces back. Worth millions. 

Come over to the dark side and ride racehorses! It's great fun and is probably a 50/50 split of male and females!


----------



## teapot (6 January 2015)

EKW said:



			Just send them here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tony_McCoy

Broken every record and pretty much every bone in his body and yet still bounces back. Worth millions. 

Come over to the dark side and ride racehorses! It's great fun and is probably a 50/50 split of male and females!
		
Click to expand...

I was just about to say the same and mention AP McCoy to them. http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/29627937


----------



## palo1 (6 January 2015)

Sorry to hear this.  It's horrible that the word 'gay' is being used as some kind of slur - hell, at least one of those people calling names is likely to question their own sexuality at some point.  But I guess it's not really about that so much as just taking the mick about something they don't know much about.  Try telling them about racing or polo which are mostly male dominated and tres macho!  My son and husband both ride - neither really wears the kit unless they are doing something formal but they both look so cool when they do.  Luckily, where we live, lots of men ride or have some involvement with horses so it's quite normal about these parts.  I love the fact that when we ride as a family on the mountains, there are often 3 generations riding together and my husband and father in law present brilliant riding role models for my son who is 8.  In other countries, horses are perceived very much as a man's domain. 

Just keep enjoying what you are doing and stay true to yourself: you will find confidence, love and happiness that way.


----------



## npage123 (6 January 2015)

BenjiMan - you've made loads of friends on this forum because you seem like such a nice young man, and we've not even met you!  

I agree with others that those ignorant immature stupid little boys in their stupid small little worlds clearly don't know anything about the equine world or each individual's right to freedom of choice, regarding anything whatsoever. 

Just keep on rising above their stupidity.  Before you know it the school years will be over anyway and you'll each go your separate ways, if need be.  You never know what the future holds.  Some of them may even become keen riders themselves! 

Spend as much time as you possibly can around horses.  It's a bug that once bitten, for many of us become an overwhelming passion in life and horses will bring you countless happy moments, by their very nature.

Found these quotes online:

A man on a horse is spiritually as well as physically bigger than a man on foot.  [John Steinbeck]

If the world was truly a rational place, men would ride sidesaddle.  [Rita Mae Brown]


----------



## {115691} (6 January 2015)

npage123 said:



			BenjiMan - you've made loads of friends on this forum because you seem like such a nice young man, and we've not even met you!  

I agree with others that those ignorant immature stupid little boys in their stupid small little worlds clearly don't know anything about the equine world or each individual's right to freedom of choice, regarding anything whatsoever. 

Just keep on rising above their stupidity.  Before you know it the school years will be over anyway and you'll each go your separate ways, if need be.  You never know what the future holds.  Some of them may even become keen riders themselves! 

Spend as much time as you possibly can around horses.  It's a bug that once bitten, for many of us become an overwhelming passion in life and horses will bring you countless happy moments, by their very nature.

Found these quotes online:

A man on a horse is spiritually as well as physically bigger than a man on foot.  [John Steinbeck]

If the world was truly a rational place, men would ride sidesaddle.  [Rita Mae Brown]
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! It does really mean a lot to me with everyone telling me solutions and giving their personal feedback and giving such complements such as you've just done, today at school no one said anything surprisingly, but if anyone does, I will remember this page, for sure!


----------



## npage123 (6 January 2015)

BenjiMan said:



			Thank you! It does really mean a lot to me with everyone telling me solutions and giving their personal feedback and giving such complements such as you've just done, today at school no one said anything surprisingly, but if anyone does, I will remember this page, for sure! 

Click to expand...

Aw, thank you for the thank you  Glad my post made somewhat sense as I was struggling for ages to get the wording right and I wasn't all that sure about the end result being any helpful to you.  Yes - do remember that you've got an online army of people rooting for you


----------



## {115691} (6 January 2015)

npage123 said:



			Aw, thank you for the thank you  Glad my post made somewhat sense as I was struggling for ages to get the wording right and I wasn't all that sure about the end result being any helpful to you.  Yes - do remember that you've got an online army of people rooting for you 

Click to expand...

Yes haha  I am so thankful


----------



## gmw (6 January 2015)

What horse???


----------



## {115691} (6 January 2015)

gmw said:



			What horse???
		
Click to expand...

Me?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (6 January 2015)

A friend of mine once told me that he had gone to ballet and tap dance lessons as a teenager because there were loads of girls there so more opportunity to meet girls. Believe me when you intoduce your horsey girl friends to these boys they will have more respect!


----------



## Tobylerone (13 January 2015)

Seems some things don't change. At 32 my school days are getting further away from me, how ever, I know what you experienced and can sympathise. Although not horsey I was the only one in my school that had an interest in Farming/Agriculture. I was called every name they could think of and made to feel the size of an pin head! At 16 and heading to agricultural college I had the best years and made great friends with similar interests. I do ride regularly now and even though many comments suggest woman don't like the look of men in breeches and boots, there's not many lessons I don't notice a few females standing watching at the side! The horses must be attractive  

Don't stop a hobby you enjoy. Ignore it and quite literally ride above it!


----------

